# Kungfoomanchu.com - A bunch of new PDFs and a facelift!



## AndyK (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey everybody, I've been working on a bunch of new guides as well as a facelift to my webpage and am finally releasing it. I've got 9 new PDFs, a bunch of improvements and you can check them out below or on my website: http://www.kungfoomanchu.com

I wanted to provide an updated guide list for the forum (below) and highlight some of my new guides. I think the coolest guides are the ones that I made with famous cubers like badmephisto, Phillip Espinoza, and Weston. Lots of people have found the guide I made with badmephisto through his website or when he mentioned it in one of his videos. Phillip provided "algs" for his COL F2L and I took Weston's OH PLL algs from this video and made them up into a printable guide. Also included in the new guides is a Square-1 guide that includes a beginner's set of algs as well as an advanced set. The weirdest guide of the bunch is my 2-Sided PLL recognition guide. It is essentially a puzzle in itself, but I think that those who dare to conquer it will be nicely rewarded.

*The Guides*
Please Note - the new guides are marked in *Bold *and a full description of each guide can be found at my website


*3x3x3* - 3x3x3 Speedcubing, 3x3x3 OLL, 3x3x3 Beginner's Guide, *2-Sided PLL Recogntion*, *COLL Guide*
*2x2x2* - 2x2x2 Speedcubing, CLL, *EG1*
*3x3x3 Guides Made With the Pros* - *badmephisto's 3x3x3 Speedcubing Guide**, Phillip Espinoza's COL Guide, Weston's OH Last Layer*
*Big Cubes* - 4x4x4 Guide, *K4 Guide*, 5x5x5 Guide
*Funky Cubes* - Megaminx Last Layer, *Square-1*
*Bonus* - Mental Date Calculation, QWERTY to Heise Keyboard Remapper (For Windows)








http://www.kungfoomanchu.com
All my guides are made for the person that is trying to memorize new algorithms and wants a hard copy of the algs to carry around.​
*Example Screen Shots*


Spoiler








Oh, and I couldn't post something about my website without mentioning gqtimer. It is a qqTimer mod that logs and graphs your times. I think it is pretty cool, check it out!

I welcome your feedback and really hope you like them. Please send me notification of any typos via PM and I will address them promptly.

My brother did most of the design and coding for my website, you can check out his website here.

PS - my site works best on browsers other than IE, so I put a little prompt to install Google Chrome Frame whenever you access the site via IE.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh that's soo sexy.


----------



## oprah62 (Jan 2, 2011)

You are awesome!
Time to finish coll.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2011)

Your site is awesome. I used it to learn PLL, and I use gqTimer a lot.

Apparently it was possible for your site to get more awesome. These guides are great.


----------



## NeedReality (Jan 2, 2011)

I couldn't see the changes until I realized I should probably ctrl + r. The new site looks great and the new guides are pretty nice (I'll be using your square-1 guide to finally get around to learning that puzzle). Gqtimer is awesome as well; I've been using it every day for a few months as my online timer.

I'm not sure if you take requests for guides but, since you did a COLL guide, do you think you could do a CMLL guide as well?


----------



## timspurfan (Jan 2, 2011)

Great site


----------



## AndyK (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey everyone, thanks for the praise and feedback. I definitely want to make more guides but school is really intense right now and I'm not sure when it will happen. I am almost ready with a 3OP/M2 guide, but I'd like some feedback on it before it is released. If you are interested in getting a preview, send me a PM. A CMLL guide will take some time because I'm not yet good enough at Roux to teach it. 

All typos/mistakes mentioned were just fixed. If you find more, please send me a PM


----------



## timspurfan (Jan 2, 2011)

Lots of algs


----------



## demma (Jan 4, 2011)

Congratulations Andy and thanks for your excelent guides.
Best regards!


----------



## musicninja17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Just like to say thanks for your guides, i've learned so much from your OLL and PLL sheets...nearly all the way through olls, taken me some time, but i always have it on me when cubing.
I'd really like to see the blindfolded guide

also
really do like the layout of the site...


----------



## naliuj (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm making my own site, do you maybe have templates so I could add my own algs? Getting all the pics is a lot more work than I initially thought.


----------

